# Sundown Friday 3/18



## madriverjack (Mar 15, 2011)

I should be pulling in at 12. Anyone skiing Friday? What about Sunday? Can someone please please please post a pic of gunny so I can get through these next couple days? See you all soon :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be there Friday! I'll take a bunch of pics of the guys today.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 15, 2011)

im in for a quick friday session.  prob. around 5pm to check out the course and then over to the baxters for some beers


----------



## planb420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gunny as of 9:30am 3-15-11.......GREAT DAY ON THE BUMPS


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2011)

i'll be there for the afternoon, if not all day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

NWS weather for Friday: Chance Rain/*Snow *Hi *59 °F*

Huh? :blink:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> NWS weather for Friday: Chance Rain/*Snow *Hi *59 °F*
> 
> Huh? :blink:



this spring sucks.  don't look at Saturday.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 17, 2011)

Will be there from 1-5..Took fri off instead of sat.....

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> this spring sucks.  don't look at Saturday.



Today made up for the lackluster spring. A spectacular bumps day.

windy as a mofo, but tomorrow looks fantastic:

Friday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 63. Breezy, with a west wind between 17 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 49 mph.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2011)

Planning on getting out tomorrow.  This cold be damned...


----------



## jack97 (Mar 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Planning on getting out tomorrow.  This cold be damned...



The bumps are fantastic. 

You have the rest of the summer to recover from your cold.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Planning on getting out tomorrow.  This cold be damned...



Cold. Shmold. The Sundown season is winding down....seems to be a major topic of conversation at the hill. If you're legitimately sick, take sick day, and then ski :idea: I suspect you'll feel better.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2011)

NWS forecast: Partly sunny, with a high near 65

Game on! Hope to be there before 11 am.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2011)

in


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like a really quick shower rolled through this morning, and it's already 48 degrees at the Institution. Can you say mush bumps right from the start? Gonna aim for around 10:30.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> Looks like a really quick shower rolled through this morning, and it's already 48 degrees at the Institution. Can you say mush bumps right from the start? Gonna aim for around 10:30.



You should come up.  It's only three hours right?  Chipmunk, high noon.

Don't think it got below freezing here.  Could hear water running down the gutters all night.  Should be soft bumps everywhere.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> Looks like a really quick shower rolled through this morning, and it's already 48 degrees at the Institution. Can you say mush bumps right from the start? Gonna aim for around 10:30.



Work on the skiers left course!  I will be there around 12pm.  See ya soon!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm all packed and ready to go, see you all soon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2011)

If I can drag myself out of bed I'm shooting for early afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Packing video heat today.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2011)

got a note from Joe F. last night, he's gonna be there around 1:00 also.  not sure if Amanda was coming also but i would assume she is.  

Calling in the cavalry!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunny and 61 at 10:17 am. I'm off to the hill!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 18, 2011)

So want in... but after taking Mon. amd Tues. afternoon, and all day yesterday off with no reason offered, tough to do it again, but you never know...I may find a way.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2011)

it is going to suck sitting at my computer today.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got on lift one. It's 67 degrees here right now!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Pretty sunny too!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

As expected bumps are fully softened. Get here! My legs are cooked from yesterday though. I hope they wake up....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm enjoying work too much to leave....


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Ledge has opened up. One dirt trough nearby....and a hole right after the bottom jump, skiers right.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2011)

guess i'll have to settle for watching the action on the web cam.

oh, wait, never mind, that thing hasn't been working for weeks!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread makes me sad..... See you guys tomorrow.  Enjoy the slush!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2011)

headin out.  see ya in an hour.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2011)

Madriiverjack in the house. Beers are flowing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2011)

Getting ready now.  See you in a bit....


----------

